# Tibor back country or tailwater



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Own an everglades and really like it. Would like to get a 6wt soon. Notice alot of people go with a 7wt rod on the back countrys instead of 6. Any reasons why a tail water would be better on (for example a glx 6wt or shorestalker) than a back country cl?


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

kershelbarfield said:


> Own an everglades and really like it. Would like to get a 6wt soon. Now im up in the air deciding which tibor light would make a better 6wt. Noticed alot of people go with a 7wt rod on the back countrys instead of 6. Any reasons why a tail water would be better for example a glx 6wt or shorestalker than a back country cl?


I use a back country cl wide for my 6 wt. It weighs one ounce more than the tailwater, but holds a ton more line. It can also be a back-up reel for your 8 wt.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I've got a tailwater on a 6 weight BVK- awesome little setup


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have both, cant go wrong with either one. Getting new or used?


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

RobA said:


> I use a back country cl wide for my 6 wt. It weighs one ounce more than the tailwater, but holds a ton more line. It can also be a back-up reel for your 8 wt.


Never thought of that idea as a back up reel. Right on.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

BayStYat said:


> I have both, cant go wrong with either one. Getting new or used?


Probably new. Tibors seem to hold value so well you almost dont save much on used ones it seems.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a mint blue Backcountry I may part with. Its a wide but not CL.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

BayStYat said:


> I have a mint blue Backcountry I may part with. Its a wide but not CL.


Let me know if you do


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

kershelbarfield said:


> Let me know if you do


Text me 251 300 7015

I'll text pics this evening


----------

